# ECO-65  1st impressions



## hyfire (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I started the 1st burn on the new ECO-65 and I see some improvements could be incorporated


Cons:
1.  Too long of ignition time.
2.  Too many clinkers falling into the ash pot upon start up
3.  Fan blower speed should be displayed on the screen, your guessing on the setting where it is set.
4. Blower runs on high on shutdown,  which is fine but it should go to low then off..
5.  Door gasket stuck to the front face and tore at the seam upon 1st start up....


Pros:

1. It burns pretty clean.
2. The blower has a good volume of air
3.  Throws out plenty of heat on high
4. Low flue temperatures means; its pretty efficient.
5.  Flue temperature display on the panel is nice.


.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder if the Ecotek Euromax has some of the extra's your looking for? Of coarse at what extra cost(Price diffence between the stoves).

As you use it and find others plus and minus's. Please update for us. And thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## FyreBug (Sep 20, 2013)

hyfire said:


> Well, I started the 1st burn on the new ECO-65 and I see some improvements could be incorporated
> 
> 
> Cons:
> ...


I'm typing this on my laptop which is sitting on a 65 right now... Some of these can be due to perception and / or adjusted. For ex. ignition time & overfeeding on startup can be adjusted. Just pm me and i'll send you the procedure.

#4 is for safety.
#5 PM me will send you new gasket.

Gotta go battery running low.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 20, 2013)

Please share it here so others with the Eco 65 can use the info.


----------



## herdfan2003 (Sep 20, 2013)

I searched but was unable to find how high the vent needs to be after going thru the wall? And I believe it said it vented with 4", right?


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 20, 2013)

Isn't this the stove that require a 5" intake?


----------



## hyfire (Sep 20, 2013)

No it requires a 3" intake if the EVL is under 15', but I would use a 4" intake as the connector is 4".
Your venting system should have at least one foot of vertical rise for each foot of horizontal run. The
total vertical rise should never be less than 3 feet.............

I found out why it took so long to ignite 20 minutes, when I put the burn pot in it was not shoved up tight to the back wall, and the ignitor was not  pushed all the way down in its slot, maybe it moved from shipping, I shoved it down about 1/2".. Its lighting now in about 12 minutes or so,.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 20, 2013)

Thats still a long ignition period. Thast stove has a pressurized ignition right?


----------



## hyfire (Sep 20, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Thats still a long ignition period. Thast stove has a pressurized ignition right?



Yes it does, and the ignition cycle stays on until about 130F then it shuts down. I don;t think the combustion air fan runs during the ignition cycle, but I'm not really;y sure on that.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 20, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Thats still a long ignition period. Thast stove has a pressurized ignition right?



I see an air pump in the manual.


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2013)

hyfire said:


> ..... I don;t think the combustion air fan runs during the ignition cycle, but I'm not really;y sure on that.


Just about every pellet stove has the comb. blower turn on immediately.


----------



## hyfire (Sep 20, 2013)

imacman said:


> Just about every pellet stove has the comb. blower turn on immediately.



Actually, I think your right, but I think on heat setting 1 the combustion blower is barely turning, wonder why?


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 20, 2013)

Ecotecks are OFF until the pellets are dun feeding


----------



## hyfire (Sep 21, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Thats still a long ignition period. Thast stove has a pressurized ignition right?



How long should the typical ignition time be?


----------



## FyreBug (Sep 21, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Please share it here so others with the Eco 65 can use the info.


Dont wanna...   If you need the docs for a  personal service issue ok. But floating a reprogramming procedure could get us a lot of service calls if the users decide to play with all the factory settings.

To answer some of the questions above. The 65 requires 4" venting and fresh air intake. We recommend a vertical rise termination of at least 4 ft after a horizontal (restrictions). This is a 'rule of thumb' and conventional wisdom for any venting (oil, etc...) in order to provide 'some' natural draft in case of power outage. 

BTW it's the Enerzone Euromax not Ecoteck. Different companies.

Yes there is an air pump. I've never counted the ignition time but I can ask. 

There are 3 blowers: Combustion, Exhaust & Convection.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 21, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> Dont wanna...



I'm telling ma you won't share! 

  

I understand! As long as they are available to the owners that need them its cool. If I ever work on one and there's an issue I know who to bug!


----------



## hyfire (Sep 21, 2013)

I just timed another ignition cycle 20 minutes, It needs some tweaking for sure...


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 21, 2013)

That does seem a little long. Hopefully FyreBug can fix ya up!


----------



## hyfire (Sep 21, 2013)

Tried it again and it was under 10 minutes...maybe I'm doing something wrong? Or is it inconsistency in the pellets themselves?


----------



## imacman (Sep 21, 2013)

hyfire said:


> Tried it again and it was under 10 minutes...maybe I'm doing something wrong? Or is it inconsistency in the pellets themselves?


Are you using new, dry, this years pellets, or old leftover's?


----------



## hyfire (Sep 21, 2013)

They are from August of this year, that is when I bought them, stored inside.


----------



## imacman (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a brand new stove that was dealer installed?


----------



## hyfire (Sep 21, 2013)

Its a new stove bought online and installed by a friend who is a local hvac contractor. The stove is secured and leveled. 4" inlet and outlet all pipes high heat siliconed inside and out,  27 ft EVL and one foot veritical rise for each foot of horizontal pipe and all dimensions are in spec of the manual.


----------



## imacman (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you contacted the stove's customer service and asked them why it takes so long to light?


----------



## hyfire (Sep 21, 2013)

imacman said:


> Have you contacted the stove's customer service and asked them why it takes so long to light?



No, but I;m working with Fyrebug on a solution, could just be a minor tweak in the settings.


----------



## imacman (Sep 21, 2013)

hyfire said:


> No, but I;m working with Fyrebug on a solution, could just be a minor tweak in the settings.


Not doubting Fyrebug's qualifications, but a quick phone call to the company that made/sells it might yield quick results.


----------



## hyfire (Sep 21, 2013)

Here is a pic of the ignition, maybe I have too much hopper starting feed, opinions?


----------



## FyreBug (Sep 23, 2013)

imacman said:


> Not doubting Fyrebug's qualifications, but a quick phone call to the company that made/sells it might yield quick results.


Well... Fyrebug works for the company that made/sells the unit.  If I'm not sure I ask the proper authority

Sorry been away at trade show and just catching a break now. Should make sure you have your igniter air pump is working.


----------



## imacman (Sep 23, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> Well... Fyrebug works for the company that made/sells the unit.  If I'm not sure I ask the proper authority......



OK, that would seem to indicate you're VERY qualified.  Carry on.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 23, 2013)

Fyrebug is the man when it comes to an SBI unit... 

As for the EVL?? 27 feet? You are using 4" correct? 

My Enerzone Eurostar starts in under 4 min. They have have a dual auger system and the air pump is a blower up stream from ignitor. There are 2 blowers that are used for burning. One is blown into the pot (combustion blower) and the other sucks it out of the stove (exhaust blower like all stoves have). 

Just got it finished and installed today. Replaces a Quad that I had for 5 seasons.  

I love mine.


----------



## hyfire (Sep 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Fyrebug is the man when it comes to an SBI unit...
> 
> As for the EVL?? 27 feet? You are using 4" correct?
> 
> ...


What kind of exhaust temps are you seeing under full speed? Yes using 4" EVL is equivalent vent length each 90 or t=5 feet for example, your allowed to go 30' total EVL.  The eco-65 uses the same dual augers and air pump, I just seem to have the pellets not go near the igntio so some reason , they stack up more on the left, side, igntior is on the right side...


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2013)

Never had it cranked up. This was about 1/3rd up the cursor yesterday (flame pic and exhaust temp of 158°) and here is what my pile looks like over the ignitor.

 (Edit:  Judging by the pic of my controller, the stove must have just stoppes calling for heat and went into Maintenance burn. Flame was still rather large, but exhaust temp may be skewed)


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 24, 2013)

Dex, Does yours have a pressure igniter with an air pump?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think it has an air pump? But it has 2 blowers for combustion.  One before the pot (blowing air through the pot) and then the standard exhaust blower that all stoves have that "pull" air through the stove (push it out the exhaust).

Both of these blowers  are adjustable to help burn high ash fuels or help a restrictive flue. It also keeps the firebox almost "neutral" pressure. When I open my door, the flame doesn't change because air is being pushed through it. Where any other stove, the flame goes lazy because the stove lost its negative pressure.  This also makes the Enerzone less noticeable to gasket leaks and such. A bad door gasket can make a bad burn on a lot of stoves. 

Yeah, its another part that can fail. But the positives outweigh the negatives. 

Does the eco 65 have an actual air pump? Or is it the combustion blower like on mine?


----------



## hyfire (Sep 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I don't think it has an air pump? But it has 2 blowers for combustion.  One before the pot (blowing air through the pot) and then the standard exhaust blower that all stoves have that "pull" air through the stove (push it out the exhaust).
> 
> Both of these blowers  are adjustable to help burn high ash fuels or help a restrictive flue. It also keeps the firebox almost "neutral" pressure. When I open my door, the flame doesn't change because air is being pushed through it. Where any other stove, the flame goes lazy because the stove lost its negative pressure.  This also makes the Enerzone less noticeable to gasket leaks and such. A bad door gasket can make a bad burn on a lot of stoves.
> 
> ...




YEs the Eco-65 has an air pump and convection, combustion and exhaust blower. Hit 257F on todays burn on high 1 hr run time, then I decided to scale it back to a lower setting, and it settled in the 230's seemed to stay pretty constant.  Chewing up those pellets on high bigtime. Took another 20 minutes to light, when the 2nd igntion cycle starts and fills the burn pot again.  Then it ignites right away.  If we could fill the burn pot sooner I bet it would start sooner! I need to contact tech support, was too busy today


----------



## hyfire (Oct 20, 2013)

Hit a new high of 600F above the door and 300 Exh temps hope this is still within specs.  I am still fighting the long ignition time still, but manufacturer says its normal.


----------



## hyfire (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I put 3 bags in, and it looks like its still could hold more, or should I stop at this level?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 2, 2013)

That thing is a beast! 

Its up to you, If you don't like half empty bags layin around? Only add when it can take a full bag. No harm in filling it to the top though!


----------



## hyfire (Nov 2, 2013)

True, unless I get a hopper jam then , I will be a while emptying that out...........stove is 425 lbs empty BTW, I'm pretty happy with it except for some minor issues, like its a pellet pig...


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 3, 2013)

hyfire said:


> True, unless I get a hopper jam then , I will be a while emptying that out...........stove is 425 lbs empty BTW, I'm pretty happy with it except for some minor issues, like its a pellet pig...


I'll throw my little .02 cents/canadian.

looking at previous picture of the pot and number of pellets,  I get the same.

20 minutes seems long, but what is your mark, 0 being start...is 20 when you consider it to be full strength???
or lighting-up??    Mine starts to light up after the the pot is full (1-2 Min.)and will take up to about 10 minutes to have a good fire. Another thing I noticed is, had my pellet stored in garage with higher humidity level and the startup was a little longer. I now bring 3-4 bags in the furnace room ahead of time and it makes a difference.

You have mentioned that the pot was not firmly pushed-in against the wall, also make sure that it is
sitting tight also, mine wasn't at one time and surely made a difference.

How or which button do you press to get exhaust temp???? First time I've heard of this.

Cheers


----------



## hyfire (Nov 3, 2013)

I was counting from the time I turned on the stove, until I saw a visible flame, but it varies sometimes its a few minutes and sometimes its really long to start. It takes a good 20-30 minutes after that to get a  good flame.  You need to press the auger feed prime button and the + heat button  at the same time for 2 seconds.  The display will stay on even when the stove is off, press again to clear the same way.  If you unplug the stove then it clears automatically.  I usually run around 250-275 on high and about 210 on med high settings.  I don;t like to burn under 200 as creosote can form more at lower temps.  The wifi T stat if working well also. I have it set for a tight .5 degree swing otherwise it times out and restarts when idle for a long time with pilot set to auto.


----------



## hyfire (Nov 3, 2013)

I am glad I bought my $25 magnehelic to see how well the chimney is working, here is a pic I am getting a good reading...


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 4, 2013)

hyfire said:


> I was counting from the time I turned on the stove, until I saw a visible flame, but it varies sometimes its a few minutes and sometimes its really long to start. It takes a good 20-30 minutes after that to get a  good flame.  You need to press the auger feed prime button and the + heat button  at the same time for 2 seconds.  The display will stay on even when the stove is off, press again to clear the same way.  If you unplug the stove then it clears automatically.  I usually run around 250-275 on high and about 210 on med high settings.  I don;t like to burn under 200 as creosote can form more at lower temps.  The wifi T stat if working well also. I have it set for a tight .5 degree swing otherwise it times out and restarts when idle for a long time with pilot set to auto.



Thx for the info,,,I just noticed in your signature the "modded for clinkerless"

Can you explain in a few words!! I must of missed that thread
Regards


----------



## rayterio (Nov 4, 2013)

hyfire said:


> Well, I started the 1st burn on the new ECO-65 and I see some improvements could be incorporated
> 
> 
> Cons:
> ...


 Hi,  I do have an ECO-65 and quite please with it, but I noticed that  if I look right down to my door, I can see the flames, meaning that the face of the stove warped under the high heat.  Do you have the same problem?


----------



## rayterio (Nov 4, 2013)

hyfire said:


> I am glad I bought my $25 magnehelic to see how well the chimney is working, here is a pic I am getting a good reading...
> 
> ]
> How did you installed the magnehelic ?


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 4, 2013)

rayterio said:


> Hi,  I do have an ECO-65 and quite please with it, but I noticed that  if I look right down to my door, I can see the flames, meaning that the face of the stove warped under the high heat.  Do you have the same problem?


Hummmm about the door gasket??, hard to believe it's warp but who knows, maybe take a straight edge
and put it on the face of the stove with the door open to verify for sure if it is indeed warped...


----------



## hyfire (Nov 4, 2013)

I have modded the burn pot to prevent pellets falling down until they burn down, sometimes upon start up the un burnt pellets fall down into the ash pan.  I also can tell you how to fix the door problem but its not the door itself, I;m working with SBI for a better fix..  Turn the heat down for now to resolve the issue. Press the auger feed key and plus button, this will show your exhaust temps, keep them around 240 you will be ok.  You can tighten the door one turn, as a temp fix.


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 5, 2013)

hyfire said:


> I have modded the burn pot to prevent pellets falling down until they burn down, sometimes upon start up the un burnt pellets fall down into the ash pan.  I also can tell you how to fix the door problem but its not the door itself, I;m working with SBI for a better fix..  Turn the heat down for now to resolve the issue. Press the auger feed key and plus button, this will show your exhaust temps, keep them around 240 you will be ok.  You can tighten the door one turn, as a temp fix.


I'm missing something on this  "auger and plus button"!   will this show if I'm not burning pellets???
or do I have to wait that it's in full strenght????
Cheers


----------



## hyfire (Nov 5, 2013)

Love the Heat said:


> I'm missing something on this  "auger and plus button"!   will this show if I'm not burning pellets???
> or do I have to wait that it's in full strenght????
> Cheers


You can press  the 2 buttons while its running or not, anytime does not matter!  Better with it running since the the auger feed can run if you press it before the + button.


----------



## hyfire (Nov 5, 2013)

You should get a thermometer and put it above the door like my picture this way you can see whats a good temp. I find 400F is OK, but Ive seen 650F on a long extended high  burn, and that is HOT! 250 exh temp is what I like to run at though.


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 5, 2013)

hyfire said:


> You should get a thermometer and put it above the door like my picture this way you can see whats a good temp. I find 400F is OK, but Ive seen 650F on a long extended high  burn, and that is HOT! 250 exh temp is what I like to run at though.


OK thx and I also have a thermometer above the door


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 5, 2013)

hyfire said:


> You can press  the 2 buttons while its running or not, anytime does not matter!  Better with it running since the the auger feed can run if you press it before the + button.


Well.... for me pressing the + and auger feed does not display anything  ??? At start-up I get V 12 on the display if that can help..


----------



## rayterio (Nov 5, 2013)

Love the Heat said:


> Hummmm about the door gasket??, hard to believe it's warp but who knows, maybe take a straight edge
> and put it on the face of the stove with the door open to verify for sure if it is indeed warped...


 I did it and yes, the metal face is actually warped !  Stupid question:  How do you controlled the temp ?  And I suppose that even if you ptu it on high, the stove should be able to take it !  Presently, my stove runs for about an hour before my house get warm....  Tks for your help !


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 5, 2013)

rayterio said:


> I did it and yes, the metal face is actually warped !  Stupid question:  How do you controlled the temp ?  And I suppose that even if you ptu it on high, the stove should be able to take it !  Presently, my stove runs for about an hour before my house get warm....  Tks for your help !


If no modification was made to it, I would believe that it should take it, I would think that if for any reason
the the temperature is too high that high temp sensor would simply shut it off....


----------



## hyfire (Nov 5, 2013)

It might be in the in the newer software, You must press both at once and hold for 2-3 seconds, not one then the other for example.  Rayterio I will send you a PM later tonight...


----------



## rayterio (Nov 5, 2013)

Love the Heat said:


> If no modification was made to it, I would believe that it should take it, I would think that if for any reason
> the the temperature is too high that high temp sensor would simply shut it off....


 No, no mode was made to it and this is the third stove I am getting from Drolet that had this problem....  Did you ever put yours at max heating level and get a temp reading at the top of your door with your thermometer?


----------



## hyfire (Nov 5, 2013)

rayterio said:


> No, no mode was made to it and this is the third stove I am getting from Drolet that had this problem....  Did you ever put yours at max heating level and get a temp reading at the top of your door with your thermometer?




No panic Rayterio I have a soltuion for this issue, no need to get another stove. Its late I will talk to you about it tomorrow.


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 6, 2013)

rayterio said:


> No, no mode was made to it and this is the third stove I am getting from Drolet that had this problem....  Did you ever put yours at max heating level and get a temp reading at the top of your door with your thermometer?


Third one Ouchhhh....As for the Max and temperature, never ran it for extended period of time at level 6 so I cannot tell


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 6, 2013)

hyfire said:


> It might be in the in the newer software, You must press both at once and hold for 2-3 seconds, not one then the other for example.  Rayterio I will send you a PM later tonight...


Which version of software do you have????? Now I'm curious if there is a way to update it


----------



## rayterio (Nov 6, 2013)

hyfire said:


> No panic Rayterio I have a soltuion for this issue, no need to get another stove. Its late I will talk to you about it tomorrow.


 OK Tks a million hyfire.  I was looking at the Harman PF100 because I want a stove that can be ducted.  The only thin gis that my wife does not like the look of it because it would be sitting in a future family room downstairs.. and I do not blame her !!LOL
I was thinking of putting it in the garage and duct the air intake into my house... just thoughts and maybe a future project depending what Drolet will do for this stove because the face will need to be replaced I guess!
Tks man !


----------



## hyfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Love the Heat said:


> Which version of software do you have????? Now I'm curious if there is a way to update it


software vesion 1.017, I am sure it can be updated via the sd card slot in the controller, contact SBI.


----------



## hyfire (Nov 6, 2013)

rayterio said:


> OK Tks a million hyfire.  I was looking at the Harman PF100 because I want a stove that can be ducted.  The only thin gis that my wife does not like the look of it because it would be sitting in a future family room downstairs.. and I do not blame her !!LOL
> I was thinking of putting it in the garage and duct the air intake into my house... just thoughts and maybe a future project depending what Drolet will do for this stove because the face will need to be replaced I guess!
> Tks man !



Keep it in the house, the radiant heat will provide extra heatng.


----------



## Love the Heat (Nov 6, 2013)

hyfire said:


> software vesion 1.017, I am sure it can be updated via the sd card slot in the controller, contact SBI.


Just check and I'm at version 0.12
thx again


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 17, 2013)

Love the Heat said:


> Just check and I'm at version 0.12
> thx again



Hi,  How do you check your software version?


----------



## hyfire (Nov 17, 2013)

Unplug the stove and plug it back in, it will flash the number..


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 17, 2013)

hyfire said:


> Unplug the stove and plug it back in, it will flash the number..



Ahhhh...Thanks. Now I know what that means.  The manual that comes with the stove is pretty vague.


----------



## hyfire (Dec 24, 2013)

As a Xmas gift here are some thermal shots of the Eco-65, not to good with the IR camera settings yet , _I should have not adjusted them_, but its still interesting..


----------



## hyfire (Dec 25, 2013)

As an extra bonus here of some pics of an eco-65 in the process of cleaning after 1.5 tonnes of cubix...


----------



## hyfire (Dec 27, 2013)

No comments?


----------



## Love the Heat (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks familiar, and about the same for as well after1.5 ton.
Your deposit seems a little more fine than mines.
The compartment are not made the same way on my earlier model..
Cheers


----------



## hyfire (Jan 1, 2014)

My eco-65 is working overtime fighting off the cold,  its keeping up well, I will have to delay my cleaning, the magnehelic is still showing good airflow for now....still hovering around -.30-.35 " W.c


----------



## hyfire (Jan 17, 2014)

The Magnehelic started  to show a but funky last few days, dropped down to .27-28, I knew something was up, so I decided to look at the flue, to my shocking suprise this is what I found in the horizontal section of my flue.  Special thanks to board member VIBEbrator for giving me the heads up on the her horizontal being almost plugged up, gave me the idea also to check mine, and the magnehelic did help too.


----------



## VIBErator (Jan 17, 2014)

hyfire said:


> The Magnehelic started  to show a but funky last few days, dropped down to .27-28, I knew something was up, so I decided to look at the flue, to my shocking suprise this is what I found in the horizontal section of my flue.  Special thanks to board member VIBEbrator for giving me the heads up on the her horizontal being almost plugged up, gave me the idea also to check mine, and the magnehelic did help too.
> 
> View attachment 124260


I really was surprised how much debris was in there. Gotta love good phone cameras.


----------



## Love the Heat (Jan 17, 2014)

hyfire said:


> The Magnehelic started  to show a but funky last few days, dropped down to .27-28, I knew something was up, so I decided to look at the flue, to my shocking suprise this is what I found in the horizontal section of my flue.  Special thanks to board member VIBEbrator for giving me the heads up on the her horizontal being almost plugged up, gave me the idea also to check mine, and the magnehelic did help too.
> 
> View attachment 124260



That is the horizontal going thru the wall isn't it????
After how many bags???

Surely keeping an eye on my Magnehelic, very usefull....


----------



## hyfire (Jan 17, 2014)

Love the Heat said:


> That is the horizontal going thru the wall isn't it????
> After how many bags???
> 
> Surely keeping an eye on my Magnehelic, very usefull....




I would say approx 80 bags, of granulaco's. I'm about ready to do the full stove cleaning  next...Yes this goes through the wall, its only 2 feet long, however when I designed the system I put in a double T to make sure I can clean the horizontal with no issues.


----------



## Love the Heat (Jan 17, 2014)

hyfire said:


> I would say approx 80 bags, of granulaco's. I'm about ready to do the full stove cleaning  next...Yes this goes through the wall, its only 2 feet long.


I usually do the chimney at the 50-60 bags mark..


----------



## hyfire (Jan 26, 2014)

Finnally did the cleaning of the stove(3.5 hours) , but based on what I saw, I would have delayed the cleaning of the chambers, except for the exh blower.  So I would say the exh blower and flue should be cleaned every 1 ton, and the stove  chambersI could have waited until 3 tons.  Anyone else think the same or no?  You decide from the pics...


----------



## Love the Heat (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice Job, my fan was not as dirty as this.
From what I see, you can service mine anytime you want


----------



## hyfire (Jan 27, 2014)

Love the Heat said:


> Nice Job, my fan was not as dirty as this.
> From what I see, you can service mine anytime you want



No, its OK, it was a 4 hour job from start to finish, scraping the gasket material off the surfaces was a PITA.  I won;t be doing a full cleaning that often, once a season only from now on... the flue and exh blower maybe 3 times a season..


----------



## DV (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great and similar. Where did you get new gaskets? My horizontal run exhaust pipe will fill up just the same. The exhaust pipe is cleaned every ton on my stove.


----------



## Love the Heat (Jan 28, 2014)

DV....got mine from Drolet site which when you choose Web dealer it sends
you to Myfireplace.com .

Looks expensive but the kit contains 2 SETS


----------



## DV (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the Heat said:


> DV....got mine from Drolet site which when you choose Web dealer it sends
> you to Myfireplace.com .
> 
> Looks expensive but the kit contains 2 SETS


Great. Thanks!


----------



## hyfire (Jan 29, 2014)

The gaskets are very fragile be ultra careful with them.  What I noticed so far is that I had no creosote inside the stove, I do run it on high for a few hours at a time, maybe this helps prevent creosote?


----------



## VIBErator (Feb 1, 2014)

hyfire said:


> The gaskets are very fragile be ultra careful with them.  What I noticed so far is that I had no creosote inside the stove, I do run it on high for a few hours at a time, maybe this helps prevent creosote?



You cleaned yours sparkly clean. I didn't make mine shine.


----------



## hyfire (Feb 1, 2014)

A clean stove is a "happy" stove.  I need to stock up on exhaust housing gaskets, every 50 bags i am going to clean it, going forward...


----------



## hyfire (Feb 15, 2014)

It is interesting on this board, we don't hear of many issues on the eco-65 except a few people with ignitor failures. Every other post we see are other famous brand names that are full of problems????????????Or am i reading things wrong?


----------



## Love the Heat (Feb 15, 2014)

Feed Pellets....Burn Pellets....Warm house...  
The way it should be.


----------



## VIBErator (Feb 15, 2014)

Being able to cook on it would be handy.


----------



## hyfire (Feb 15, 2014)

VIBErator said:


> Being able to cook on it would be handy.



That is true, not enough heat on the top surface for that...can;t have it all..


----------



## mudjunkie1972 (Feb 19, 2014)

hey...brand new to this forum....first time I joined a heating forum but my eco65 drove me to it. Have had it installed since Feb2013 and a lot of issues which I hope are just "growing pains" of a relatively new product from Drolet. on my 3rd igniter and just recently replaced the lower auger gearmotor....which apparently had an issue with the gearbox since the stove was new. Just feeling out what the long term looks like for this unit as I am beginning to doubt my choice when purchasing this unit. Is it only going to get worse?...or is there light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Love the Heat (Feb 19, 2014)

Had mine for 3 1/2 years and nothing to report and hope that it will continue..
What year was it manufactured?????


----------



## hyfire (Feb 19, 2014)

mudjunkie1972 said:


> hey...brand new to this forum....first time I joined a heating forum but my eco65 drove me to it. Have had it installed since Feb2013 and a lot of issues which I hope are just "growing pains" of a relatively new product from Drolet. on my 3rd igniter and just recently replaced the lower auger gearmotor....which apparently had an issue with the gearbox since the stove was new. Just feeling out what the long term looks like for this unit as I am beginning to doubt my choice when purchasing this unit. Is it only going to get worse?...or is there light at the end of the tunnel?



I think you will be fine, the warranty program is good, just like cars you get good ones and lemon's.  Keep it clean..avoid long ignition times.


----------



## VIBErator (Feb 21, 2014)

We're on our 5th ignitor. We'd only get 1 ignition out of them. 3 ignitions out if the last one. Drolet keeps sending new ones. Only issue we have had, the stove was installed in November of 2013.


----------



## hyfire (Feb 21, 2014)

VIBErator said:


> We're on our 5th ignitor. We'd only get 1 ignition out of them. 3 ignitions out if the last one. Drolet keeps sending new ones. Only issue we have had, the stove was installed in November of 2013.


My ignitor has no issues, sometimes it ignites 10 times a day ...Maybe its a bad pressure pump, it so ODD to have so many fail...


----------



## mudjunkie1972 (Feb 22, 2014)

ok...I dunno whaen the stove was built...but I bought it new in January 2013...installed it in February. I usually run it steady for 2 weeks and shut it down for a day to clean it...takes forever to cool down the burn area so that I can vacuum it out. (I dont have a stove vacuum yet) Stove is working better than ever right now (knocks on wood) since replacing the lower auger motor assembly....and cleaning the barrel where the auger runs. If it wasn't for the customer service this stove woulda been long gone by now and a new Harman would be in its place....but I will ride out the bumps and hope for the best. What sold me on the stove were two things specifically.....1. large hopper and 2. ability to run ductwork.  I have the stove installed in my unfinished and un insulated basement right now so I am not getting the maximum heat I could be out of it, but my long term plans are to finish the basement walls and install the ductwork to bring the heat upstairs more efficiently.  I am sure once I get to that point my attitude will be a lot better....provided the bumps have been worked out with the reliability of this unit.


----------



## Love the Heat (Feb 22, 2014)

Reason for me to ask the manufactured date is that they made significant changes to it
in the last couple of years and they seems to be the one having most of the problem...


----------



## hyfire (Feb 22, 2014)

You should not operate it that long at a time without cleaning, what will happen is the burnpot holes will fill with ash and you will lose combustion efficiency.  I see this on my magnehelic gauge starts to increase in draft you know your losing combustion air.. At least every 48 hours is a good schedule.  You also want to burn it on high once a day for a bit to keep it cleaner...


----------



## Love the Heat (Feb 22, 2014)

hyfire said:


> You should not operate it that long at a time without cleaning, what will happen is the burnpot holes will fill with ash and you will lose combustion efficiency.  I see this on my magnehelic gauge starts to increase in draft you know your losing combustion air.. At least every 48 hours is a good schedule.  You also want to burn it on high once a day for a bit to keep it cleaner...


Good point Hyfire, I usually scrape the pot at least  every 2 days and the ash box usually need to be empty every 3 days when on 24/7..


----------



## DV (Feb 23, 2014)

My ignitore doesnt work. Had a bad splice on the convection blower the day I bought it. Had to scratch my head to get that fixed. Actually prefer to light with torch. Gets an instant ignition. Im happy with my stove. Burns anything I put in it and heats my entire house. I bought the stove in jan of 2012.


----------



## mudjunkie1972 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have had no issues with the burn pot plugging up....I usually leave the stove on setting #2...and it takes about two weeks of steady running to fill the ashpan. Flames are good....not my first pellet stove. I did run a Jamestown JB1000 set up as a fireplace insert (although it doesn't really insert into the fireplace)...but when it decided to give out I opted for something a little bigger that would heat the whole house...hence the ECO65.

So how does one tell what the manufacture date was exactly?  My lower auger assembly had the bolts with locknuts...which from what I read is one thing they did to fix a loose auger screw problem?   Any idea when that fix came along?  Might be an indication of age. Also...did I read above somewhere that someone's ECO65 displays the flue temp?....mine doesn't...unless there is a secret code to make it do this.


----------



## hyfire (Feb 23, 2014)

Press and hold the Auger feed button and the + button at the same time.  If it does not show the flue temp then your firmware is too old..Maybe they can send you an update SD card..The holes don;t plug up as in solid but so much ash around them causes less combustion air pressure, as proven on my gauge as the draft pressure increases.


----------



## VIBErator (Feb 24, 2014)

I like knowing the exhaust temp.


----------



## mudjunkie1972 (Feb 28, 2014)

cool will try that hyfire.....is there an easy way to know when the flu is getting dirty as well?....or will the temps tell you when its time to clean it?


----------



## hyfire (Feb 28, 2014)

mudjunkie1972 said:


> cool will try that hyfire.....is there an easy way to know when the flu is getting dirty as well?....or will the temps tell you when its time to clean it?


Yes, you will start to lose draft when the flue is starting to clog up,  however some factors do change the draft like outside temperature, and as the burn pot plugs up you gain draft, as  you losing combustion air.  For example my stove on a -5c day runs at -.32" w.c. on a.-15C day its -.35" w.c.  a plugged burn pot runs about -.38-39 " w.c.  A semi plugged flue will run at .-27-29" w.c., You need a gauge that has a good range 0-.5"w.c. is what I;m using. $25 on ebay you cant go wrong...Also the exhaust temp will start to run a bit hotter than normal as the gases are slowed in the stove.


----------



## Chitownhillbilly (Mar 10, 2014)

hyfire said:


> I am glad I bought my $25 magnehelic to see how well the chimney is working, here is a pic I am getting a good reading...
> 
> Can you tell me how you hooked up this gauge?


----------



## hyfire (Mar 10, 2014)

Actually I drilled and tapped another hole beside the fitting for the pressure switch on the heat exchanger across from the exhaust fan., but all you really need to do is put a T fitting in the line to the pressure switch, preferable far as away from the pressure switch as possible,  then the gauge is connected to the low pressure port on the gauge, the high pressure port is left open to atmosphere.  We had some warmer weather so the suction pressure did drop a bit to .28 w.c even though the flue/stove is clean, so you have to take that into consideration when your checking your readings, and not panic sometimes.


----------



## VIBErator (Mar 11, 2014)

Had an error H a few days ago. Was running the stove on #1. Seems to not like running on one. Ashes clog burn pot, major clinkers and pellets burn in the auger housing. Guessing thats why i got the h code. Not convinced I want it running on a thermostat next season. No ignition. Back to torches. Seems to be tempermental now. Called SBI this morning. Waiting to hear back.Grrrrr...


----------



## hyfire (Mar 12, 2014)

VIBErator said:


> Had an error H a few days ago. Was running the stove on #1. Seems to not like running on one. Ashes clog burn pot, major clinkers and pellets burn in the auger housing. Guessing thats why i got the h code. Not convinced I want it running on a thermostat next season. No ignition. Back to torches. Seems to be tempermental now. Called SBI this morning. Waiting to hear back.Grrrrr...




I have had none of your issues, the T stat works fine and been 6 months on the factory igniter...The T stat will modulate been low and high setting as it needs to maintain the temp, and not stay on low all the time.  You should be OK with the $70 Wifi T stat., do a DAILY cleaning every 24 hours. However I do run the combustion blower on setting 1.


----------



## hyfire (Mar 12, 2014)

My igniter is cemented in with stove cement, wonder if this is helping, might make it run cooler not sure. I do believe your pressure pump is weak overheating the igniter tell sbi to send a new one...


----------



## Chitownhillbilly (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey Hyfire, you are an incredible wealth of info on this stove.  Thanks for your help.  

Another quick question, well maybe quick... I cleaned fire box area the other day after pretty much running for 48 hours straight for the first time. Pulled the pot out and cleaned it up with a little stainless wire brush I have.  Gave a quick brushing around the auger and igniter.  Now she wouldn't ignite.  Had to light her with a torch.  Coincidence or did I do something that would cause it not to light?


----------



## hyfire (Mar 12, 2014)

I would not be poking anything in the ignitor, its got some fragile little elements in it.  It won;t ignite if the hopper lid is ajar slightly, but then the auger would not turn either. Did the pressure pump turn on at about 3 minutes when restarting? It should glow red inside also.Hopefully you did not poke an element inside?  You should be taking the baffle out too to dump the ashes above it also, they say once a week, but I like to keep it clean..


----------



## VIBErator (Mar 12, 2014)

By Daily cleaning You mean Vacuum and Wire brush the whole burn chamber? Pull baffle and burn pot? Scrape any chit off the burn pot?


----------



## VIBErator (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr. VIBErator spoke to SBI. Sending ignitor number 6. Wow. Starting to get  disappointed. Really. 6 ignitors since November. Hoping they step up....maybe send a tech. Replace the stove. So that's 6 ignitors and one board.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 12, 2014)

VIBErator said:


> Mr. VIBErator spoke to SBI. Sending ignitor number 6. Wow. Starting to get  disappointed. Really. 6 ignitors since November. Hoping they step up....maybe send a tech. Replace the stove. So that's 6 ignitors and one board.



Where did you purchase the stove?  I know the Home Hardware that carries them here also have a service tech.  What do they have to say?  Are they in contact with SBI on your behalf?


----------



## VIBErator (Mar 12, 2014)

We purchased it from BMR and their customer service guy was a fall down.  He originally told us to install flex pipe from the stove all the way up chimney. Then he ordered gas stove venting.....so we have been dealing directly with SBI.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 12, 2014)

Good plan...


----------



## hyfire (Mar 12, 2014)

VIBErator said:


> By Daily cleaning You mean Vacuum and Wire brush the whole burn chamber? Pull baffle and burn pot? Scrape any chit off the burn pot?



Just scrape the burn pot down every 24 hours, you can hold off on the baffle and stove 48 hrs for the rest..


----------



## hyfire (Mar 12, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Where did you purchase the stove?  I know the Home Hardware that carries them here also have a service tech.  What do they have to say?  Are they in contact with SBI on your behalf?




Maybe you have power issues in your house??????????


----------



## Chitownhillbilly (Mar 12, 2014)

VIBErator said:


> Mr. VIBErator spoke to SBI. Sending ignitor number 6. Wow. Starting to get  disappointed. Really. 6 ignitors since November. Hoping they step up....maybe send a tech. Replace the stove. So that's 6 ignitors and one board.




Was the board bad, or did they send you a board hoping to fix the ignitor problem?  Either way it does suck, been on that end before where everyone else was having a good experience and mine sucked.


----------



## hyfire (Mar 12, 2014)

How long is your ignition time ?  Mine is about 5-6 minutes to flame from  intial start up as soon as you press the on button?  Maybe its running too long????????? So thats about 3 minutes after the burnpot is filled and ignitor turns on


----------



## VIBErator (Mar 13, 2014)

There was no ignition.  The new board didn't make a difference.


----------



## mudjunkie1972 (Mar 22, 2014)

VIBErator....The igniter was the first beef I had with my stove as well....installed mt stove last April and had igniter #3 sent to me in January. I didn't even bother to install it yet...been running the stove on the auto pilot on? setting? when it gets to temp...runs on low until it calls for heat again.  I use fire gel to light it the first time after a cleaning (which I am doing today) I dont wanna jinx myself but my stove has been way way way better since I had SBI send me a new lower auger feed motor assembly and installed it. Lets hope this stove continues to work this good from now on.

Anyone order the ductwork from SBI and have any umpressions on it?  I am planning on installing it to help move some air upstairs in my house....basement is cozy, but I haven't an air exchanger to move the air around in the house.


----------



## hyfire (Mar 22, 2014)

I sold mine to vibrator, not sure if she used it, but I could see it working well..


----------



## hyfire (Mar 24, 2014)

What happened with the new ignitor?  Does it work?


----------



## VIBErator (Mar 24, 2014)

hyfire said:


> What happened with the new ignitor?  Does it work?


New ignitor works. It heats up red like a stove element. It sticks out into the burn pot. It's ignited a few times. We were using the torch after cleaning. Finally hooked it up to a thermostat over the weekend. It shuts down and refires when called for. We weren't able to trust it before, it wouldn't fire. We have Norbs plenum kit. It's vented through a hole in the basement ceiling that was there when we purchased the house. It keeps 3 floors of the house quite warm and the bedrooms cooler. (I like it cooler and open the bedroom window)


----------



## hyfire (Mar 24, 2014)

Your cleaning the new ignitor withh the torch?  Or am I mis-understanding you???????????????


----------



## TonyVideo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think he means he was re lighting the stove with a torch after cleaning instead of the ignitor.


----------



## VIBErator (Mar 25, 2014)

I lit the stove with the torch (ya know the portable one you did hot knives with when you were a teen).mI'm doubting the new Iignitor needs cleaning. It seems to get white hot. TonyVideo, don't my legs look like chick legs in work boots in profile pic?


----------



## TonyVideo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry. On my phone via tapatalk and didn't nitice.


----------



## hyfire (Mar 25, 2014)

VIBErator said:


> I lit the stove with the torch (ya know the portable one you did hot knives with when you were a teen).mI'm doubting the new Iignitor needs cleaning. It seems to get white hot. TonyVideo, don't my legs look like chick legs in work boots in profile pic?



Now a days you never know who those legs could belong to...


----------



## mudjunkie1972 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey folks...been a while. Just dropped in to see how all the stoves are doing....just replaced the igniter in mine...been hiolding onto a new one since last winter and lighting with gel but finding the pellets form a clump on top of the burn pot when I start the stove this way so decided to install the new igniter. Probably should have pulled off the side panels this year and cleaned the exhaust chambers as well but hoping they are good enuf for the winter or at least till January sometime as that seems to be a full day event with silicone having to set up before I use the stove again afterwards. No real issues since changing out the auger motor last winter. stove has been working quite well (knock on wood). Had been running the stove in pilot on mode so it doesn't shutdown and try to re-ignite but found over the weekend that it was extremely hard on fuel....a whole hopper in about 30 hrs on 2nd heat setting! Another reason i decided to put in the igniter....would the dirty flue possibly be part responsible for that fuel consumption?


----------



## hyfire (Nov 18, 2014)

mudjunkie1972 said:


> Hey folks...been a while. Just dropped in to see how all the stoves are doing....just replaced the igniter in mine...been hiolding onto a new one since last winter and lighting with gel but finding the pellets form a clump on top of the burn pot when I start the stove this way so decided to install the new igniter. Probably should have pulled off the side panels this year and cleaned the exhaust chambers as well but hoping they are good enuf for the winter or at least till January sometime as that seems to be a full day event with silicone having to set up before I use the stove again afterwards. No real issues since changing out the auger motor last winter. stove has been working quite well (knock on wood). Had been running the stove in pilot on mode so it doesn't shutdown and try to re-ignite but found over the weekend that it was extremely hard on fuel....a whole hopper in about 30 hrs on 2nd heat setting! Another reason i decided to put in the igniter....would the dirty flue possibly be part responsible for that fuel consumption?




The pellet feeds rates are fixed,  so I don;t think that is your problem.  Your best  to use a thermostat and have it on a high setting and it will idle on the 1 st setting.  Best way to determine things is to use a magnehelic gauge  conected inl-line to the hose on the pressure switch to see where your flue is at, low readings mean its time.  The stove will start to vibrate when the combustion blower is due for cleaning. You need to clean that more offten then the passages in the stove.  The replacement gaskets are hi temp materials, don;t use silicone instead.


----------



## Chitownhillbilly (Nov 18, 2014)

So far so good.  Only issue has been the igniter, but with everyone else having problems I haven't even bothered replacing it.  In fact my main issue is getting parts.  No dealer close and the online dealers don't always seem to be well stocked.  I was going to get an igniter but then it was backordered, checked some other companies and had a difficult time finding it.  Now I could be wrong but I swear the part number has changed?  Similar issue when I bought a gasket kit, took some looking to locate one, and then it was shipped direct from SBI.  Wish they just offered parts online if they are just going to drop ship it anyway.


----------



## Love the Heat (Dec 8, 2014)

I've also noticed the backorder status, parts number may have changed and also the new production of stove is
different from previous production date...and part number seems to be different since.

My little 'cord gasket' under the burn pot seems to be pretty flat and looking at changing it, can someone
tell me what size it is and does that have self sticky stuff on it or you have to use High temp silicone
to stick it in the crease???????
Regards


----------

